
Please participate in our research study about Python programming - PLGo
https://das.th-koeln.de/studies/python/
======
d--b
This requires way more work than I intend to put in. Good luck with getting a
significant number of respondants. And if you do, be sure to weight your
results with the fact that your sample contains only people who are willing to
spend a few hours on your study for free...

